# 3x4x5 evil twin



## Kickflip1993 (Jul 3, 2008)

I built a 3x4x5 evil twin, it is almost impossible to solve and movement is great, if someone is interested, tell me. I am selling it.


----------



## Statical (Jul 3, 2008)

this is really insane u are a genius to know how to build these


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jul 3, 2008)

How much do you want for it?


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Jul 3, 2008)

make me an offer^^
i used 2 cube4you DIYs, made i siamese cube and attached extra cubies to the corners and edges


----------



## MistArts (Jul 3, 2008)

Kickflip1993 said:


> make me an offer^^
> i used 2 cube4you DIYs



0.01 USD!

Message too short!


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 3, 2008)

That looks awesome.

£5


----------



## jcuber (Aug 28, 2008)

$20 USD, if you included instructions for solving it.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 28, 2008)

If it's an evil twin, it has to be an evil twin of something.  (How about 3x4x5 Evil Cousin?)


----------



## Mr. E (Aug 28, 2008)

how long did it take you to make it? 
I am thinking my limit personally is $25 but you never know


----------

